

Mesh Management (2012) - spiritplumber
http://www.robots-everywhere.com/re_wiki/index.php?title=Management

======
VLM
"Emergency response is coordinated by anybody who is there and knows what they
are doing."

Historically (not talking about management fads) this hasn't worked out well.
Best case is it merely devolves into the photo-op. Usually the problem
revolves around self assessment of "who knows what they are doing" vs everyone
else's assessment, especially when "everyone else" isn't there or there's a
continuum of what "there" means.

Aside from that, and the diary thing, this scheme is analogous to typical
meatspace 'n' cardboard board game playing. This is how we handle division of
labor when we play modern eurogames or old school board games like Monopoly.
That it works pretty well when we just want to have fun and there are no real
world concerns about the end result can be viewed either optimistically or
pessimistically. Don't forget that "winner takes all and almost everyone ends
up a powerless loser" is not just a stereotypical board game design, but also
a fairly accurate description of our current economic and political system, so
its not entirely crazy to compare the two activities.

~~~
spiritplumber
Good point...

I should clarify that "anybody who is there" means "whoever happens to be at
the scene NOW".

How do you mean modern eurogames?

The nautical industry actually has excellent emergency management protocols in
place -- it constantly amazes me that other industries do not copy it.

~~~
VLM
modern eurogame = Powergrid, Agricola, stuff like that. Monopoly is from the
USA and the 1930s. Old USA adult games + modern eurogames = complicated adult
games.

I was trying to draw distinction between adult board games which are often
kinda complicated and kids board games like chutes -n- ladders. If you need an
elaborate scheme for distribution of labor when playing "Stone Age" that's
normal, but if you need similar elaborate labor sharing agreements for chutes
-n- ladders or Uno, you've been playing for booze shots too long or something
like that.

~~~
spiritplumber
A Democracy game of Uno sounds like fun... especially with alcohol involved.

I get your point, thanks -- true, game theory often fails to account for the
reactions people have when there their self-interest is concerned. If I could
fix that, I'd probably rule the world :)

Thank you for your help! How does the other stuff look? I'm going to freeze
edits on that page for now, and discuss it here.

~~~
VLM
it looks good, and best of luck to you

